# Lamotrigine hell_ opinions please?



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

Already tried to reach out to my doctor. Waiting on a call back. In the meantime-

He prescribed me Lamotrigine, I wanted to try to "London combo" or whatever.. today is my 15th day, on 25mg... The DP and DR have been a little worse but no other side effects . Until the last couple days.. started with ONE painful swollen lymph nose in front of my ear. The next day, all of the ones on my neck were swollen.. Now today, the ones on my head are painfully huge and swollen... and they hurt so bad I can barely move. I feel generally run down. Just run down... but I'm not sick. There is literally no reason to have swollen lymph nodes and swollen glands.

Has anyone who has took Lamotrigine experienced this?


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

good thing I looked this up to make doubly sure before I replied, haha. I didn't recall swollen nodes being listed as a side effect for lamotrigine, but it is in fact a rare side effect of the medication. your description sounds like abnormally severe swelling, and it is odd that it "waited" until now to appear. since I don't know anything else that's happened to you in the past two weeks, I'm not entirely comfortable drawing solid conclusions, but while I have not experienced it, there have been reports of swollen nodes as a side effect of lamotrigine. I hope you feel better, that sounds super unfun.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

i've heard that this can happen. hope ur dr helped.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Lamictal cam cause an autoimmune response where your epidermis falls off


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, considering nobody actually knows how these compounds work, side effects ranging swollen lymph nodes to sudden death is to be expected.

I'm on Lamctal and i'm experiencing the following side effects : Muscle weakness, mild uncoordination, sleep disturbances and possibly erectile dysfunction, although i think this is more likely to be caused by aphantasia.

Lamictal did nothing for my DP, but it gave me a sorely needed lift. I'm on 300mg which is the maximum dose my doctor prescribed me.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

I dunno but I got a step throat after starting lamo.. might be a coincidence.


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

You can find my full "Lamotrigine Journal" post somewhere, but to finish this thread- it turns out that the swollen lymph nodes were a very early sign of multiple system organ failure, and the doctor pulled me off immediately. And no, it did not help the DP or the DR in the slightest bit


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you, but to anyone reading this considering Lamictal/Lamotrigine, medication affects everyone differently, and it does work for some.


----------

